# Game - Page 56



## Banned (Dec 8, 2008)

Rules:
* Grab the book closest to you.
* Go to page 56.
* Find the 5th sentence.
* Write that sentence as a post in this thread.
* Don't go looking for your favorite book, or the coolest one you have -- just grab the closest one.


----------



## Banned (Dec 8, 2008)

"But millionaire John Illhan's young daughter wanted it, or so he said in an interview with the Herald Sun newspaper, so he made an offer for it."


----------



## gooblax (Dec 8, 2008)

"There were about a dozen people working there, if you included the golem, whom Moist had learned to think of as part of a species to be treated as 'human for a given value of human', and the pimply boy who made the tea, whom he hadn't."

(Cool game )


----------



## Mari (Dec 8, 2008)

'The application layer establishes the availability of intended communication partners.'


----------



## NicNak (Dec 8, 2008)

*POSSABLE TRIGGER TO ANYONE WHO FEARS INSECTS*




"She crushed something - another wasp, of course, what else - even as it stung her again, even as she opened her eyes and saw them all around her; yellow-brown insects that looked weighted down in their tailsection, plump ungainly poison factories"  :yikes3:

Stephen King - The Girl Who Loved Tom Gordon

I just found that book in a drawer and took it out a few days ago to read, not sure if I will after that one sentance. :rolling:


----------



## white page (Dec 9, 2008)

> The brother of the Master of Rolls, Carol's uncle, had been bailed out of prison in  Naples and then murdered in Mexico .



to find out why,  read  Wild Mary by Patrick Marnham ,  " a life of Mary Wesley '

it's a great read !!!  bedtime  reading ,


----------



## Meg (Dec 9, 2008)

The aim of this unit is to introduce students to a range of roles that the practicing clinical psychologist may be required to undertake.


----------



## Daniel (Dec 9, 2008)

"This [hognose] bat weighs between 0.35 and 0.71 of an ounce (10 to 20 g)."

_Wild Animals of North America_ by National Geographic (1987)


----------



## NicNak (Dec 9, 2008)

"Working from the outside in is a rule to remember in formal dining when you are not sure what to use"

Food & Drink magazine - Holiday 2007


----------



## boi (Dec 9, 2008)

And no painter except perhaps van Eyck was as skillful as Vermeer in his masterful use of light.


----------



## Meggylou (Dec 10, 2008)

"However, humans are also biological organisms characterized by the functions of nutrtion, sensations, reproduction, and movement."
from An Introduction to the History of Psychology by B. R. Hergenhahn, 6th edition.


----------

